# Surf fishing techniques



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello I’ve been living on Pensacola Beach for a year now and I’m trying to craft my pompano game. Has anyone had luck using flies tipped with shrimp and fleas on a two hook drop set up ? I started using a technique with yarn puff balls with fish bites and it has produced some nice fish.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice, can you post a pic of the yarn puff balls?


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Mixed with sandflea = candy


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Got the wife searching through her sewing and craft supplies now. Gonna have to give those little puffs a try.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Use a fish bite the balls and a flea mimics sand flea eggs!!


----------



## Rocksalty (Mar 13, 2018)

I shape these some and use them for the same thing, sometimes I squish them flat and then hold them in shrimp head juice or mashed up fea eggs while they expand back out. 
Seems to work but I'm no scientist.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

With the yarn puff balls, do you hook them and tip with fish bites?


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

You figured it out


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Slide the eye half way through


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

This works too


----------

